# This sounds like a great idea - Preserved Lemons



## LizStreithorst

Why Preserved Lemons Belong on Your Shelf | Serious Eats


----------



## rodentraiser

I saw that, but I'm not sure what I would use the lemons for. I mean, I know I would use lemon juice in a lot of things, but can you do that after putting sugar in with the lemons?


----------



## LizStreithorst

Sugar isn't necessarily used.  It's an option.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I saw that, but I'm not sure what I would use the lemons for. I mean, I know I would use lemon juice in a lot of things, but can you do that after putting sugar in with the lemons?



Preserved lemons are traditionally made with salt, not sugar. I started a quart jar a couple weeks ago. It's primarily used in Moroccan tagine (stew), but you can also put it in rice and couscous. There are lots of other ideas in the article and in the comments on this page: http://foodinjars.com/2011/02/preserving-lemons/


----------



## rodentraiser

For some reason I was thinking sugar, even after I read that. Now you guys know why no one wants to eat my cooking!

Although then I have to ask, if you have 4 or 5 lemons in a jar and you open that jar to use just one, will the others keep, or do you have a limited time to use those?

It was so much easier when I had a lemon tree. But when I did, all I used the lemons for was lemonade. *sigh*


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes. They're called preserved lemons because the technique *preserves* them. They're submerged in briny lemon juice and microbes can't grow in that environment.

They're not like fresh lemons, though. I'd guess that all your questions are answered in the article


----------



## rodentraiser

In other words, reading comprehension, right? 

OK, my excuse is that I only had 4 hours of sleep last night. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## CharlieD

why preserve lemons, if they are available year around?


----------



## Silversage

CharlieD said:


> why preserve lemons, if they are available year around?



First, the flavor is diifferent than a fresh lemon.  Second, the part of a preserved lemon that actually gets used is not usually the pulp.  It's the rind and the pith - which you normally don't use from a fresh lemon.  Third, they are preserved, so you can keep them when they're not in season


----------



## GotGarlic

Why do people preserve anything these days? It's fun 

Also, this method of preserving them ferments them somewhat. It changes the flavor - like how fermented pickles are different from pickles preserved with a vinegar brine. 

It also softens the skins and you primarily use the skins of preserved lemons.


----------



## Kayelle

It's interesting for those who have a use for them. I don't have a use for them though. Fresh lemons are available all over this country all year now, so why preserve them?

I enjoy my fresh lemons all year from my yard for cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> It's interesting for those who have a use for them. I don't have a use for them though. Fresh lemons are available all over this country all year now, so why preserve them?
> 
> I enjoy my fresh lemons all year from my yard for cooking.



I can get fresh lemons all year, too, but that's not the reason to use preserved lemons. They taste different, and the texture is different. They're not like fresh lemons at all.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I can get fresh lemons all year, too, but that's not the reason to use preserved lemons. They taste different, and the texture is different. They're not like fresh lemons at all.



I'd love to hear first hand examples of how to use preserved lemons and why they are special. Preserved lemons sound interesting, but only if I have examples of how to use them in my cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have eyed the jar of preserved lemons at the Greek deli, but haven't tried them yet. But here is a nice list of what you can do with the for starters:
*30+ Recipes With Preserved Lemons*  Hope this helps get you started.

Also, about those Meyer lemon "shells". If you use syrups for baking or cooking, and you want to recycle the rinds and piths, this looks like an interesting idea:
*How to Make Fresh Lemon Syrup* I can see this paired with iced tea to make a killer Arnold Palmer.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I'd love to hear first hand examples of how to use preserved lemons and why they are special. Preserved lemons sound interesting, but only if I have examples of how to use them in my cooking.



As I told rodentraiser, there are several suggestions in the link Liz posted initially and in the comments of the link I posted. Here are more: https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+use+preserved+lemons


----------



## CraigC

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/preserved-lemons-90664.html


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, Craig. I'd forgotten about that thread.


----------



## CharlieD

Silversage said:


> First, the flavor is diifferent than a fresh lemon.  Second, the part of a preserved lemon that actually gets used is not usually the pulp.  It's the rind and the pith - which you normally don't use from a fresh lemon.  Third, they are preserved, so you can keep them when they're not in season



  The way they describe the preservation, you still will not be able to use the rind. I've done it in a very similar way many times and rind is not usable. You do collect a lot of juice though. In my case preservation was not a goal, but a necessity.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have eyed the jar of preserved lemons at the Greek deli, but haven't tried them yet. But here is a nice list of what you can do with the for starters:
> *30+ Recipes With Preserved Lemons*  Hope this helps get you started.
> 
> Also, about those Meyer lemon "shells". If you use syrups for baking or cooking, and you want to recycle the rinds and piths, this looks like an interesting idea:
> *How to Make Fresh Lemon Syrup* I can see this paired with iced tea to make a killer Arnold Palmer.



CG, the link you left convinced me...*wow* there are some really impressive recipes there. Guess it's time to pick some lemons.


----------



## Silversage

CharlieD said:


> The way they describe the preservation, you still will not be able to use the rind. I've done it in a very similar way many times and rind is not usable. You do collect a lot of juice though. In my case preservation was not a goal, but a necessity.



The rind and pith are usually the only part that is useful.  The pulp is pretty lacking by the time it's preserved, kind of like the mirepoix after making stock.  You can use it if you want, but it doesn't add much.  The juice is mostly just salt, and unusable.  

I always have a jar in my fridge.  It's a common ingredient in Mediterranean and North African food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad you asked the question, *Kayelle*. I have one paper recipe that calls for them that I spirited away, probably never to be found again.  Now that I know how very many uses for them, I can't wait for Meyers lemons to be in season again. That's the only time I see them here. At $2.99 for a one-pound bag (about 7 lemons) I find them to be a real deal. When Meyers are available here, regular lemons are going for 2/$1 or 2/89 cents.

Meanwhile, I guess I'll just slum it and make a small batch with regular lemons.


----------



## GotGarlic

Slumming it? No. It's not necessary to use Meyer lemons for this. They don't even have Meyer lemons in Morocco. Any type will work fine.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> CG, the link you left convinced me...*wow* there are some really impressive recipes there. Guess it's time to pick some lemons.



Well, I'm glad someone convinced you.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Well, I'm glad someone convinced you.


 Aww, you did too. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm glad you asked the question, *Kayelle*. I have one paper recipe that calls for them that I spirited away, probably never to be found again.  Now that I know how very many uses for them, I can't wait for Meyers lemons to be in season again. That's the only time I see them here. At $2.99 for a one-pound bag (about 7 lemons) I find them to be a real deal. When Meyers are available here, regular lemons are going for 2/$1 or 2/89 cents.
> 
> Meanwhile, I guess I'll just slum it and make a small batch with regular lemons.



I'm more than thankful to have a Meyer lemon tree. The reason they are so expensive to purchase is they don't ship well with their thin delicate skin. 

Since it's only the preserved skin that's used, I see no reason to preserve the whole lemon, nor does the author of that site on the subject. http://mjskitchen.com/2014/02/recipes-using-preserved-lemons/


> *Quick Preserved Lemons in less than 24 hours*
> 
> *Instructions*
> 
> 
> 
> Peel the zest off 1 large lemon. Try not to get any of the white pith.
> Juice the lemon and set the juice aside.
> Cut the zest into narrow strips and place in a glass jar or bowl. Top with 1 tsp. (5 g) salt and the lemon juice.
> Stir to dissolve some of the salt.  If the juice does not cover the zest, add more lemon juice.
> Let sit on the counter for 20 to 24 hours or longer.
> After 24 hours, both the zest and the juice are ready for use.
> Be careful about adding salt to any dish in which you use preserved lemons. They are pretty salty.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Dang...something sounded like a good idea to me and I posted it and now there are 3 pages of discussion!  Who'd have thunk?

I'm gonna make them the way that takes a month.  I'll let you know what I think of them in a month.  I love cooking with lemon.  Most fish must have it.  It does wonders for Chicken.

What got me was that the article said that is lemon with umami.  I yearn for umami and when a new different way of getting it presents itself I must try it and decide for myself.


----------



## GotGarlic

LizStreithorst said:


> Dang...something sounded like a good idea to me and I posted it and now there are 3 pages of discussion!  Who'd have thunk?



Well, the site *is* called Discuss Cooking  That's what we do


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sometimes we even stay on topic!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LizStreithorst, look what you started!*

Although I knew about preserved lemons, except for the one recipe I set aside,  I hadn't a clue what to do with them. Since the Greek deli near us sells jars at around $6-plus, I wasn't in a hurry to buy them so they could take up space in my fridge. Thanks to your query and the rest of us scurrying around and posting hints, I put up a jar today! Made them from a 1# bag of "Sunkist Baby Lemons". $1.99 for the bag. Thanks for the push, guys.


----------



## GotGarlic

When we get back home Sunday, my batch of preserved lemons I started last month should be ready for testing! 

I love this idea to purée some of the preserved lemons, to make it easier to use a little bit at a time. There are more good suggestions in the comments: http://foodinjars.com/2013/01/preserves-in-action-pureed-preserved-lemons/

This is one of my favorite sites for ideas on preserving all kinds of things. I have two of her books.


----------



## GotGarlic

The last time I made them, I found it easier to just quarter the lemons, rather than cut them partway through, so that's what I did last month.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I put these Meyer Lemons up two years ago as gifts ... one jar for my Mother and the other for my chef-y friend.



They both loved them!
My friend who owns a restaurant in Colorado said that the Persevered Meyer Lemons were far superior to the Preserved Persian Lemons.
I should make another round, Christmas will be upon us soon and I just adore food as gifts!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wondering if a similar result could be had with limes.  Mexican friends have an unending supply of limes in their grocery stores, no lemons to be found.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Wondering if a similar result could be had with limes.  Mexican friends have an unending supply of limes in their grocery stores, no lemons to be found.



I think that would be really good! I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My friend who owns a restaurant in Colorado said that the Persevered Meyer Lemons were far superior to the Preserved Persian Lemons.



Did your friend say why?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Wondering if a similar result could be had with limes...





GotGarlic said:


> I think that would be really good! I would definitely give it a try.



I found a blog that tells you how to preserve lemons, limes and Kumquat. Kumquats? I'm in! Mom used to get those every year at Thanksgiving. I loved to pop them whole into my mouth and brace for a shudder! After that, they were so good.

The deli mentioned in this article is about 60 miles from our house - or nearly an hour and a half as the roads flow. However, it is just a short hop over to the Penzeys store in Arlington. If I remember it, we'll have to hop and skip next time we go to that Penzeys.

*On the road to Marrakech - Preserved lemons, limes, and kumquats.*

And now I have Crosby, Stills and Nash singing in my ear...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CG, "All aboard..." HA! Now you've done it to me !!!
I've bookmarked that article/blogpost, but I have a question to the group:
What kind of recipes or applications could I use for the kumquats?
I've had a kumquat before, what do they taste like?
I think that would make a fantastic gift, a jar each of lemons, limes and kumquats, don't you think?

GG, my girlfriend, who is a rockin' chef/owner of her own restaurant said that Meyer Lemons have a sweeter, more mellow flavor to them and work beautifully Preserved.  Preserving Meyer Lemons is *a great idea* because they have such a short season... I also freeze them for later use.


----------



## Dawgluver

KGirl, kumquats are neat.  The sweetness is in the peel, with a really sour pulp as you bite into one.  You eat the whole thing, um, whole.  My grandma used to get them in her Christmas fruit basket, and I happily ate the kumquats.

Love your preserved citrus gift idea!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think that would make a fantastic gift, a jar each of lemons, limes and kumquats, don't you think?
> 
> GG, my girlfriend, who is a rockin' chef/owner of her own restaurant said that Meyer Lemons have a sweeter, more mellow flavor to them and work beautifully Preserved.  Preserving Meyer Lemons is *a great idea* because they have such a short season... I also freeze them for later use.



I like the gift idea, too, although there aren't many on my gift list who would make good use of them. 

Re the Meyer lemons - if sweeter is what you're going for, great  The thing I like best about Persian lemons is their puckeriness as a counterpoint to the richness of stews.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

24-hours after closing the lid on my canning jar, I did the smoosh-and-shake thing with the lemons and am amazed by how pliable they have become already! I didn't get quite enough juice at this point, so I squeezed another lemon's worth into the jar. I just hope I can wait to use them. Per the article I posted from the blog:

"We recommend that people allow their preserved lemons to cure for a month, unrefrigerated, before using...if you use them too early you won’t get the full effect"

A MONTH???


----------



## GotGarlic

I left mine on the counter for three days before I refrigerated them. Room temperature in my house is too warm for me to feel comfortable leaving them out for long. They did soften quite a bit during that time. 

I put a 4-oz. jar filled with water inside the quart jar to keep the lemons submerged.


----------

